

Generate 3D maps of rooms with your Kinect - hellcow
http://eyeballOS.com

======
sleepybrett
Disappointing, total link bait. Almost 0 data on the project, just a email
signup form and a link to digikey for a beagle-board (affiliate?).

The 'sample data' is not encouraging either. The 'map' looks like a few raw
shots out of the kinect camera.

~~~
hellcow
Hey sleepybrett, we're trying to get early feedback on the project before we
release it, as well as compile a list of people that are interested, so we can
involve them in the open source development of Eyeball.

No, that's not an affiliate link... Just the cheapest place to buy them. I
have no affiliation with that company whatsoever.

It's difficult to demo the 3d map running in the browser with screenshots
(that's why I tried to show two separate angles), but I'll put together a
video and upload it to the site later today.

~~~
TannerLD
Wouldn't it be possible to use WebGL to display the point cloud?

~~~
hellcow
We use Three.js to render the point cloud in the browser. We're running into
some performance issues (point clouds often have 1MM+ points, which doesn't
render very well yet), but we're implementing some heavy compression
(voxelgrid filters, etc) and optimizations.

WebGL may be a better option, and I'll look into it.

------
harrisonhjones
hellcow,

Would it be possible to map something larger than a room? I want to map a
small courtyard in a park near my house

~~~
hellcow
Absolutely. Right now, the only limit to the size of the map is the size of
your SD card. A 16gb card should be more than enough to map that courtyard as
well as your entire house or office.

~~~
harrisonhjones
Sounds great. I'm definitely interested.

~~~
hellcow
Click download on eyeballOS.com, leave your email, and we'll give you early
access on May 15th

~~~
harrisonhjones
Done! Looking forward to it. I would obviously love some more information
between now and then. Do y'all have a FAQ or a blog?

~~~
hellcow
Not yet. We'll have to set something up to show our progress

